# Restoring a Bubbling Water Tower



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, it arrived...a #772 American Flyer Bubbling Water Tower in need of some work. That is, I assume it's a 772, since the plate only says "American Flyer mfd by THE AC GILBERT CO. New Haven Conn. U.S.A." There were several versions of the #772.








This one has several issues. It has a plastic base with a stamped-metal tower and a plastic tank. It's pretty dusty, and it has the usual chips to be expected in something 50+ years old. The tower has some rust; the checkerboard on the tower is damaged. All wiring is missing, as is the bulb. Most important, the glass tube that serves as the standpipe is missing.

As mentioned on an earlier thread, the workings of it seem to be as follows: a small bulb sits inside the raised, gray rectangle in the base. 
















Above it, the (missing) standpipe rises to the tank. Actually, it appears to go through the tank and project slightly through the tank's roof. The glass tube is illuminated from below by the electric bulb. Conjecture at this point, but I suspect the pointed tip of the glass tube acts as an aircraft hazard light. I won't know until it's working, though.








Finally, when working, the tube is sealed and filled with a liquid---possibly methylene cloride, but that's been debated on the earlier thread. It's a vacuum-sealed tube, though, so the liquid boils at low heat. The bulb not only illuminates, but should heat the liquid and create bubbles in the standpipe.

SO...work to be done:
1. Clean it.
2. Decide how much to restore. I kind of like the old, rusted appearance to the metal tower, so I intend to leave it as is. From a preservationist standpoint, the less alteration to the original condition, the better. The flat base will eventually be concealed with ground-cover that won't effect it.

3. Rewire the bulb's socket.
4. Find a new bubbler tube to replace the old standpipe. That might be a challenge. If I can't find one, I'll cut a black plastic tube and use that for a standpipe. 
5. Restore the old checkerboard without damaging it. That will require some thought. The original was a paper covered with a celophane-like surface; the checkering was on the outer, plastic layer. It's peeling away and missing in some areas.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Lava lamps!*

Hey Reck,
The Bubbling water sure sounds(looks) like an old fashioned Lava lamp. If you can find a Science surplus store in your area you could ask them about restoration. Or contact A lava lamp company...sound weird but give it a shot...it can't hurt!:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion, Mac! I'm going to start calling train supply places like Portline on Monday; it's possible they'd still have one or two of the tubes around. Couldn't call any sooner because I didn't know which variation of the 772 I had---well, actually, I still don't. I do have the stump of the broken tube, though, and the tower gives me a length measurement. At the very worst, I could aways put in a tube with an aquarium bubbler!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Reckers said:


> but I suspect the pointed tip of the glass tube acts as an aircraft hazard light. I won't know until it's working, though.


Water towers are painted this the type of pattern not a warning to pilots, but as an aid to navigation. checkered water towers are easy to spot from the air than some small airports. When I pilot would spot one he/she knew that there was an airport near that tower.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Southern, when I spoke about the hazard warning, I wasn't referring to the checkerboard pattern---didn't know that was the reason for it, though. Thanks for sharing. If you look dead center in the black roof to the tank, you'll see a little nipple-like thing. That is the pointed tip of the glass tube. On the broken tip, it was painted red. I'm guessing this is illuminated like the rest of the glass tube and becomes a lil red light at TDC on the tank.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Back to the tower project---I finally have all the parts. Soldered two wires to the bulb-holder this morning, the base is off so I can paint the structure. I actually found a replacement sticker that goes on the tank to do the checkerboard, so I won't have to print one out on the pc, etc. Glass tube is on the dining room table.

So....question time for someone knowledgeable in electronics. The tube bubbles because it is supposed to rest against a 14-volt bulb in the base. The bulb generates heat, etc. My transformer's accessory output is 15 volts. IF I connect the tranny directly to the wiring for the tower, will that one volt be enough to trash the bulb? I wouldn't think so, but I readily go for free second opinions. I've also heard a rule-of-thumb that says the track, wiring, etc. will have sufficient resistance to reduce everything by one volt....any thoughts on this one?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

My guess is that the extra volt won't hurt. However, you could get a little resistor from Radio Shack and wire it in series. Maybe use a multimeter to ping the resistance (ohms) of the bulb itself, and then check how much current (amps) is flowing through the circuit. If you know the latter, you could calculate how much resistance (Radio Shack goodie) to add in series to step down the voltage.

(At least that's what I remember from my EE course all those years ago.)


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I use 12 to 14 volt bulbs on 16 to 18 volt transformers. I am using more 12's for brightness.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay...I'm no genuis, but I was smart enough to order two bulbs. I'll go with 15 volts on the first bulb and take TJ's advice if I blow it. *L* Thank you both!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay....some dismantling, soaking in water to remove the original checkerboard, some wire-brushing and some painting.

Okay, there was also soldering new wires to the ancient bulb fixture that I eventually need to replace, wrestling with the new checkerboard sticker, some black spray-paint on the tank and tower, and a considerable amount of good luck. Add the good advice I received at MTF and, voila! A bubbling tower. Took a while to warm up, but now it bubbles merrily.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh, and the tip of the glass tube protrudes thru the top of the tower and is painted red. Would probably glow in a dark layout, but is unnoticable in daylight except as a lil tip.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

What...no video?:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I can't see the top light on the tank.


And more importantly I don't see any bubbles?

The checkerboard looks good though.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> What...no video?:thumbsup:


I'll have to see if I can video the bubbles for ya, Shay! *L* I never thought about it!:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

big ed said:


> I can't see the top light on the tank.
> 
> 
> And more importantly I don't see any bubbles?
> ...


Thanks, that checkerboard is a real pain to get on straight! The light at the top is super-dim; you barely see it, even in a dark room. It's not really a light; just the tip of the glass tube, painted red, so not much light makes it all the way thru the tube to the top.

I just finished a video of the thing bubbling; I haven't a clue, though, as to how to upload the video to the pc and from the pc to the site. Any suggestions?

Thanks for all the kind words,


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Reckers said:


> I just finished a video of the thing bubbling; I haven't a clue, though, as to how to upload the video to the pc and from the pc to the site. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words,


I use Photobucket and YouTube...once loaded they provide the necessary links themselves.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you---I'll give Photobucket some attention, this afternoon.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For the PC open windows movie maker. Start a project Drag you segments down to the timeline. Add comments and preview. WHen done publish. Go to movie site and upload. Keep it under 10 minutes and 10 gig in size. Short and sweet.

MOVIE

MOVIE


MOVIE


----------



## Doneldon (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm amazed that you found the tube. I'm guessing it's more like the old bubbling Christmas lights than a lava lamp.

The 15v won't hurt your 14v bulbs in the short run but it will definately shorten the bulb's life. I'd use a resistor to bring down that voltage to at least 14v, maybe 12 or 13.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Doneldon, welcome to the forum! I'm going to try the 18 volt bulbs when I'm ready to put it on line and see if that's hot enough. If not, I'll take your advice and tweak the voltage with a resistor---thank you for the suggestion! 

T-Man, I'm in a frenzy of packing---hope to be moving on Monday, March 30th. I tried to make a movie already, but it wouldn't upload--I must have done something wrong. Will try again after the move. I gots me a basement!!!!


----------



## Mit (Feb 12, 2010)

Reckers, the extra volt may not be too much of a concern however, the ohms may trash the bulb and socket. Voltage; although standard, amperage and ohms from given equipment varies wildly. I wouldn't worry much about, i would however watch for overheating of the tube and the socket. If they do seem to get too hot consider adding an extra vent to the base to help reduce the heat capture rate. Note there was once a stamp on the socket to tell you the maximum amperage/ohms on the socket, be sure it falls in line with your power source. If not a simply reducer can be bought at radio shack to bring it into specifications. Just information to think about, I'd hate to see you burn down your train set, or worse. Again the voltage has little to do with it, check amps/ohms.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Mit, thank you for that suggestion! I'll definitely take that into account when I start setting up. Right now, I'm up to my neck in boxes and plastic tubs, getting ready to move in....two weeks!


----------

